# [SOLVED] Highjack This Help



## espressoguy (Jul 29, 2003)

was wondering if anyone could help me determine what items i can safely delete using this Highjack this software. Here are my results

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.4
Scan saved at 11:39:51 AM, on 07/09/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INCREDIMAIL\BIN\IMAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://www.start.shaw.ca/index.asp"); (C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\9gc05dy0.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CPROGRAM%20FILES%5CNETSCAPE%5CNETSCAPE%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_02.src"); (C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\9gc05dy0.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {029CA12C-89C1-46a7-A3C7-82F2F98635CB} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\KONTIKI\BIN\BH304181.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1244BA1E-5123-4277-A545-8E60E37E3377} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WATKKNZ.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\windows\googletoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\windows\googletoolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PC Booster] C:\PROGRAM FILES\INKLINE GLOBAL\PC BOOSTER\PCBOOSTER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm Pro.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zapro.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37604.7258564815
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC05BC12-2AA2-4AC7-AC81-0E40F83B1ADF} (Live365Player Class) - http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab
O16 - DPF: {7CF052DE-C74F-421B-B04A-3B3037EF5887} (CCMPGui Class) - http://64.124.45.181/chaincast/proxy/CCMP.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://sc.communities.msn.com/controls/chat/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/21d517df67f639195f05/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6FB9FE59-7D3B-483D-9909-C870BE5AFA1F} (DiskHealth Class) - http://www.homeusersoftware.com/diskhealth.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0001-0001-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Runtime Environment 1.4.1_01) - 
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {AB29A544-D6B4-4E36-A1F8-D3E34FC7B00A} (WTHoster Class) - http://www.wildtangent.com/install/wdriver/3rdPartyContent/faustlogic/metabots/wtinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {9FC87BC7-7963-4B70-8485-B1A41034C9A1} (CSonyPicturesGameDownloaderCtl Object) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/angelx/SonyPicturesGameDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {94742E3F-D9A1-4780-9A87-2FFA43655DA2} - http://usa-scripts.downloadv3.com/binaries/DialHTML/EGDHTML_pack.cab
O16 - DPF: {2253F320-AB68-4A07-917D-4F12D8884A06} (ChainCast VMR Client Proxy) - http://64.124.45.181/downloads/ccpm_0237.cab

Cheers .....Scatteredminds:up:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Let's move you to security for better assistance.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

scatteredmin

Welcome to TSG!

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close all browser windows and "Fix checked"

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www/

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {029CA12C-89C1-46a7-A3C7-82F2F98635CB} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\KONTIKI\BIN\BH304181.DLL (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1244BA1E-5123-4277-A545-8E60E37E3377} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WATKKNZ.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

O16 - DPF: {7CF052DE-C74F-421B-B04A-3B3037EF5887} (CCMPGui Class) - http://64.124.45.181/chaincast/proxy/CCMP.cab

O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/21d517df67f639...ip/RdxIE601.cab

O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...meInstaller.exe

O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab

O16 - DPF: {AB29A544-D6B4-4E36-A1F8-D3E34FC7B00A} (WTHoster Class) - http://www.wildtangent.com/install/...bots/wtinst.cab

O16 - DPF: {2253F320-AB68-4A07-917D-4F12D8884A06} (ChainCast VMR Client Proxy) - http://64.124.45.181/downloads/ccpm_0237.cab

Restart your computer.

Go here http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/ and download Adaware 6

Install the program and launch it.

I strongly recommend that you read the help file to familiarize yourself with the program.

Before running the scan look at the top of the main window and you will see a Gear Icon. This is where you configure the settings. Click on that and then in the next window that pops up click on the "Scanning" tab on the left side. Under "Drives and Folders" put a check by "Scan within archives" and below that under "Memory and Registry" put a check by all the options there.
The click on the "Tweak" tab and under "Scanning engine" put a check by "Unload recognized processes during scanning" ...........then......under "Cleaning engine" put a ckeck by "Automatically try to unregister objects prior to deletion" and "Let windows remove files in use at next reboot" then click "Proceed"

Next in the main window look in the bottom right corner and click on "Check for updates now" and get the latest referencefiles.
After getting the latest referencefiles you are ready to scan.

Click "Start" and in the next window make sure "Active in depth scanning" is checked then click "Next" and the scan will begin.

When it is finished let it fix everything it finds.

Restart your computer.

I see you already have Spybot so be sure and take advantage of the "Immunize" feature.

Finally go here http://www.net-integration.net/cgi-bin/forum/ikonboard.cgi?;act=ST;f=38;t=3051 for info on how this happens and how to prevent future attacks. 
On this page you will find a link to Javacool's SpywareBlaster. Get it and check for updates frequently. 
The Immunize feature in Spybot used in conjunction with SpywareBlaster and weekly scans with Spybot and Adaware will go a long way toward keeping you spyware free.

Important!: ALWAYS check for updated detections and referencefiles before scanning with Spybot and Adaware.


----------



## espressoguy (Jul 29, 2003)

Many thanks for the help.. Wow..If I can help out, xp problems, let me know..

scatteredminds


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Glad to help! :up:


----------



## Metallica (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi scatteredmin,

Could you see if you can find this file:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WATKKNZ.DLL
Chances are slim that it is still present, but I'd like to have a look.

Please PM me if you still have it and i'll give you my emailaddress.

Regards,

Pieter


----------



## Styme (Dec 22, 2005)

Should I start a new thread ...?
Good day to you all..I am having some problems with my computer hanging then I have to hit the reset key to boot I then run scandisk and then defrag and no problems are found.
Could you see if there is anything suspicious in mine also..Thanks in advance. 
Mine is a 
ASUS A7V266
AMD 1200
512 ddr 2400
80 Gig Western Digital 
Win 98 2nd edition

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:25:39 AM, on 12/22/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\DOWNLOAD\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.bellsouth.net/s/s.dll?spage=hb/index.htm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = www.google.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YIETAGBM.DLL
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YIESRVC.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: ATI TV - {44226DFF-747E-4edc-B30C-78752E50CD0C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ATI MULTIMEDIA\TV\EXPLBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM\AIM.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YIESRVC.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\npjpi150_05.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - https://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {2253F320-AB68-4A07-917D-4F12D8884A06} (ChainCast VMR Client Proxy) - http://www.streamaudio.com/download/ccpm_0237.cab
O16 - DPF: {D719897A-B07A-4C0C-AEA9-9B663A28DFCB} (iTunesDetector Class) - http://ax.phobos.apple.com.edgesuite.net/detection/ITDetector.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA3662C3-B8E8-11D6-A667-0010B556D978} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/_media/dalaillama/ampx.cab
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA13A9FA-CA9B-11D2-9780-00104B242EA3} (WT Class) - http://install.wildtangent.com/bgn/partners/bellsouth/slyder/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://help.bellsouth.net/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {192F9A01-8030-48CE-9BC6-B03DE3E613C6} (PeoplePC Web Installer) - https://www.peoplepc.com/ppcos/ISP60/Download/ppcwebi.cab
O16 - DPF: {05317530-B882-449D-9421-18D94FA3ED34} (OSInfo Control) - http://www.sis.com/ocis/OSInfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {BA549C46-AD38-11D7-A476-00D0590EC9DE} (SiS_OCX98 Control) - http://www.sis.com/ocis/SiSAutodetect98.cab
O16 - DPF: {01118A01-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - https://password.bellsouth.net/sdccommon/download/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {5D86DDB5-BDF9-441B-9E9E-D4730F4EE499} (BDSCANONLINE Control) - http://download.bitdefender.com/resources/scan8/oscan8.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab


----------

